# throttle body



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i have a 94 alty and need a throttle body but i want a bigger 1. wat nissans/infinity ones can i use?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

none that I know of.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> i have a 94 alty and need a throttle body but i want a bigger 1. wat nissans/infinity ones can i use?


if you have a 5spd, you have the 55mm throttle body and can "upgrade" to the larger 60mm tb found on the automatic tranny altimas. its a direct bolt on too - no tricks.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i have an auto. is there still anything?? and asleepaltima are you still having that problem with your altima?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> i have an auto. is there still anything?? and asleepaltima are you still having that problem with your altima?


not really... its big enough beleive it or not. i know guys pushing 300+ hp on their stock tb's with no problems. my altima runs great, its the 240 thats done. engine is shot i think. i already have another, im just waiting for a cherry picker to install it.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

thats right i put 240 then i had to edit my post and put altima. i talked to a mechanic he said my problem could be some idle thing in the tb. could i get 1 off a 240 since it is a ka?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> thats right i put 240 then i had to edit my post and put altima. i talked to a mechanic he said my problem could be some idle thing in the tb. could i get 1 off a 240 since it is a ka?


not sure... just looking at my tb on the 240 off hand i would say yes, but im not positive. they seem to be the same size though.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

wat about bolt holes and harneses???

*edit* wat about this? looks like it would fit "90mm"
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Infi...33558QQitemZ7989640285QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

that things too big for the intake manifold... as far as i can tell, everything is identical on the 240 including the tps. try cross-referencing the part numbers and see what you get. www.autozone.com or www.thepartsbin.com look up numbers for the altima and 240 and compare.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

all autozones were edelbrock that had to be machined to fit and the parts bin didnt have any. so maybe ill just have to call nissan get the part number and then call infinity. so why wouldnt that q45 one fit? looks identical...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> all autozones were edelbrock that had to be machined to fit and the parts bin didnt have any. so maybe ill just have to call nissan get the part number and then call infinity. so why wouldnt that q45 one fit? looks identical...


if it has a 90mm throat, theres no way it would fit on the 60mm opening on the ka. the intake manifold would have to be machined and even if you did that, i dont think the housing on the tb would fit considering the throat is so large.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

ok. i just really need to fix my alty. i havnt been able to drive it since i bought it. and im really starting to be annoyed. ive been posting on here for like 4 months tryin to get this fixed and no luck. but im hoping the throttle body would be it. a mechanic said there is some idle thing on the TB that is not the TPS that sounds like went bad. could that be?


----------

